# Giant TCR front derailleur hanger broken



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi!
A question to Giant owners: is it possible to replace that broken part (front derailleur hanger)? Where to get? There are to screws (at least seem like screws), are they holding by...... somewhat? - inside the seat tube? Or there are holes with threads in the seat tube?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Lemond75 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi,

You can buy spares and they should be readily available from any Giant dealer. Failing that, I recently contacted this shop on Ebay about some replacement hangers for my impending Advanced SL3 and they seemed very helpful. Haven't bought anything from them yet but plan to get some black derailluer hagers and and ISP bolt when I get the bike.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rear-mech-han...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item58877de0b0


Good luck.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks, I'll try to contact them.


----------

